
Valleywag on Justin.tv - Readmore
http://valleywag.com/tech/justin.tv/hes-just-a-camboy-so-why-cant-i-stop-watching-247327.php
======
sethjohn
With all the coverage of Justin.tv, it's surprising that this is the first
time I've seen anyone raise the issue of Justin (et al)'s personality. Of
course, valleywag (being valleywag) brought it up in a gossipy obnoxious way,
but still, shouldn't that have been one of the first and most obvious
questions to ask?

------
RyanGWU82
This is a hilarious article. I liked the bio the best.

"Nick Douglas writes for Valleywag, Blogebrity, and Look Shiny. He is not
Jewish, but he is a bit Jew-ish."

